# realtek rtl8168/8111 ethernet driver?



## riteoh (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

I recently upgraded my PC and my ethernet connector is showing a problem in Device Manager - (This device cannot start (Code 10))

I'm using Vista 32, have updated the drivers, but can't get any resolution. It's not an urgent problem as I don't use this connection currently, but I'm looking at installing a wireless connection, and I've been told that I will need to have my cable modem connected to the ethernet port to set up the wireless network (which I don't know is correct or not)

Any suggestions?


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

well... with the updates, i don't think you should have any problems. 

i'd say reinstall the drivers. it could also be a defect with the device. not likely, but something to consider.
but the most likely thing is probably that an error occurred while you were updating and something with the install of the new drivers for your ethernet messed up. so yeah... just try reinstalling.


----------



## riteoh (May 13, 2005)

I tried that - I went to control panel and uninstalled the device. Let windows reinistall it - and same problem. Downloaded new drivers - message received that drivers are up to date.

Any other solutions? Is this a necessity for what I want to do? Would it be cheaper to buy a new ethernet card, than spend all this time (and possibly money) on getting somebody to fix it for me?

Thanks


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

woah woah woah... you didn't say it was a card you put in there yourself. most ethernet cards come built into the motherboard. it does make a difference.

however, i wouldn't venture to say you would need ethernet if you had wireless. unless you plan on joining hardwire networks enough that it'll be a big issue not having it.

but if you want to troubleshoot your ethernet card there are a couple things you can do. you can try using a different port. (if it's pci try another pci port. etc.) and you may have just plugged it in the wrong way, or not all the way or something. you can also try using it in a different machine to see if it's just your computer. you could also download the drivers from the manufacturer's website and try using those to install them. i would recommend you try that because windows might just be getting the wrong drivers.
you could also try reinstalling the drivers and then rebooting directly after. sometimes drivers like that require a restart after installation, even if they don't say it to you.

chances are high that you can blame it on vista though. there are a lot of bug-fixes with the new updates, but i have never trusted it.

there is, however, a chance that it could just be that particular card is defective or somehow incompatible with your machine. you might be able to exchange it from wherever you got it for a new one that may work.

i know troubleshooting is a pain, but if it works and you are able to do what you want it makes you feel better when it's all done. and you'll know for later if you ever have a similar problem in the future.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=7&PFid=10&Level=3&Conn=2

here's the website for your ethernet card. just follow the links and find the place that fits your card. you can download diagnostic programs and drivers. i'm sure you'll find something useful.

don't worry. at least your computer recognizes it. you'd have all sorts of fun if it just plain didn't show up.


----------



## riteoh (May 13, 2005)

My fault for not explaining myself correctly. It is part of the motherboard.

I've had another idea though - what about a usb to ethernet adaptor?

The objective is to be able to access my broadband connection both with my desktop PC and with a laptop - that has a wireless card. 

Currently, I can only run one at a time, so if I need to use the laptop it is a case of powering off the cable modem for 2 mins, powering it up, then 2 mins later powering up the laptop - a pain in the backside. I have no idea how wireless works, but I've been told my current broadband connection of USB from modem to PC won't work if I purchase a wireless router - ethernet port is required - and it ain't working !!!

Hence my frustration.

To keep it simple - can I use a router, with a cable modem, and still use a USB connection to my PC

Thanks for the help


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

okay wow. built in is something different. that link would have helped if you had pci or pci express. let me see what i can find about the drivers for the built in version. you may want to look up who made your motherboard and get the drivers from them.

in fact. why don't you look it up now, tell me, and we can both do a little research. i'm really interested in this now.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-009015.htm

here's a link that might help.
is it an intel motherboard? this will definitely help if it is.

... once you've ID'ed your motherboard, or found the bios string label, click the "BIOS identifier codes" link and find your MB from the list. ... it looks like yours will fit under the* "Desktop Boards with 955X, 946, 945 Express Chipsets " category.*

once you found yours in the list the link will take you to a support page and you can download the "latest drivers" or they have links that'll help you troublshoot it. if you're just looking for the drivers it's pretty easy to follow the link chain to get to their download center page.


----------



## riteoh (May 13, 2005)

Does this help?


Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G31M-S2L


----------



## swinder6kz (Oct 11, 2008)

Just came across this thread, I'm having the same issue, just finished building my new PC and my onboard Ethernet is a no-go. This is my first entire built pc that I have done and I can't help but think maybe I've missed something.

My mobo is a gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3L I'm having the same type of issues installing the ethernet drivers "*realtek rtl8168/8111 ethernet driver?" *is the correct driver problem. It installs entirely but when it's finished I get a pop up error that reads 'Please install the correct drivers.' and the network continues to fail at sensing any other PCs. My router detects the new PC, but it doesn't see anything.

I have installed, uninstalled, and reinstalled the drivers from the bios mb cd 4 times. I have downloaded the drivers on my olc PC and tossed them on a flash drive thinking it was just a corrupted disk.

Same Problem. I'm wondering if I forgot to plug something in? Surely onboard ethernet doesn't have any special connector it's ONBOARD.

Right? I'm just glad I'm not the only one having driver issues.


----------



## riteoh (May 13, 2005)

I've had enough of this issue.

I've been told from another site that onboard ethernet give trouble lots of time, and for the time and effort it is much better just to purchase a new ethernet card.

Hmmm. Yes - I could do that. My only concern is that the computer is under warranty, and is sealed at the back, and to install a new card breaks my warranty - that's why I thought about going the USB Etherent adapter route. Has anybody tried one of these?

Thanks.


----------



## swinder6kz (Oct 11, 2008)

Found the right driver set, Gigabyte's official LAN drivers are working for me.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=Driver&FileID=2743


----------



## riteoh (May 13, 2005)

All these drivers are non Vista - I am running Vista.

I tried installing the XP version but get a message not vista compatabile.

Also tried downloading direct from realtek for Vista - same problem.

Are you running Vista?


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/NE...M-S2L-Realtek-LAN-Driver-6-197-09172007.shtml

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2693

one of these should help with the drivers.
try them out right now, and if you still have problems after: reinstalling the drivers and then restarting your machine. i would get a new card. if the seal on your machine is easy to crack, i wouldn't worry about opening it up. but you can always take it to best buy or some place like that, or whatever store you got it from. they should do it for you pretty cheap. they'll do it profesh and seal it back up properly.


----------



## riteoh (May 13, 2005)

No luck with any of these - it doesn't seem to be driver related, as windows says the drivers are up to date.

Whilst reluctant to open up my machine, I'm not particularly worried about doing so, but I've found on ebay and ISB -> Ethenet adaptor - where I simply plug my ethernet cable into the adaptor into a USB port.

This would seem to solve the problem, but I am likely to experience a decrease in connectivity, speed or anything else by bypassing the ethernet connection directly?

I can pick one up for about $22 - so if it doesn't work, it hasn't cost me a fortune.

What do you think?


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah... should work okay. keep in mind the ethernet card in your motherboard could potentially run speeds up to 1gb per second. usb at it's fastest will only run 480mb per second and that's the very fastest. i think it'll continuously run around 350-400mbps.however, other than speed, i don't see any problems with it. as long as your computer is compatible with the usb network connection.


----------

